# Maximizing Versitilty



## Fabrickator (Dec 4, 2015)

About a year ago I bought a mini 4-Jaw chuck (UniMat 2 ½”/ 65mm) for a for a Tailstock Off-Center Tapering jig using an M3 mount.  I can also mount it in the spindle with an M3/M4 adapter.  The other day I was working on another project where I wished I could also use it in my rotary table so I made a simple adapter plate.  Not only did this give me more versatility now having 4-Jaw, but it’s also has a much lower profile than my 4” 3-Jaw that I bought with the RT.  Once it was mounted to the adapter plate, I found that I needed to throw the part back in the lathe and I could do this w/o dismounting the part using the adapter plate and running perfectly true.

I love it when I get to use a tool or fixture for more than the intended purpose, maximizing both my dollar and my tooling arsenal.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Dec 4, 2015)

I like it 
It is great when a plan works, nice job.


----------



## kingmt01 (Dec 7, 2015)

That"s sweet.


----------



## Fabrickator (Dec 10, 2015)

I decided that I still needed to adapt my collet tooling set to the Rotary Table so I made another adapter plate. It's a very simple "sandwich" plate with the register on Side A to fit the collet and Side B to register in the RT.  This opens up even more height on the Z Axis and provides stronger holding power without marring softer medias. I now have 3 chucking option and a tooling plate for the RT.


----------



## dlane (Jan 4, 2016)

From what I can tell from the small pics , those look like usefull tools
It takes 4min per pic to view full size on this site


----------



## kingmt01 (Jan 4, 2016)

dlane said:


> From what I can tell from the small pics , those look like usefull tools
> It takes 4min per pic to view full size on this site


I thought I was the only one with that problem. I do fine if the threads is made with full soccer pictures.


----------

